# Skipping Breakfast



## dgreenbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Our Cara has decided to skip her breakfast lately. She eats the same amount per day because she eats double at dinner. Is this common? Our two Australian Shepherds demand breakfast every morning but Cara would rather sleep late.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy isn't a big breakfast eater either, still isn't. I think we get him up too early during the week since he'll sleep in on the weekends when we don't have to get up. I asked my vet about it and she said as long as he's getting all his food she's okay with that.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine will skip breakfast too. I never thought I would see the day when Finn did, but starting about a month ago (he will be one year next week), he has been doing it too. I would think a very active breed, such as the Australian Shepherd, would be less inclined to skip meals. I figure Finn has slowed down in his growth and may not need as much food. When they skip breakfast, they don't eat twice the amount at night. If I put more out than their usual meal, they will usually leave the extra. I figure it probably has to do with their activity level. As long as they are maintaining their weight and acting OK, I don't think it is anything to get concerned about. Augie has always maintained a fairly steady weight. I figure he knows how much to eat. I wish I did!! :biggrin1: Maybe I wouldn't be in the situation I am in - carrying extra poundage!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker started skipping his breakfast also. He'll be 3 yr. old in April and he weighs between 17 & 18 lbs. depending on whether it's summer or winter. When we travel we feed him at night only so he doesn't vomit while riding. I decided to continue feeding him at night after we returned home from our last trip in Jan. So far he's been eating all his food and seems to be doing well. He does gets treats during the day (carrots, apples, etc.) also.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 2 that don't eat breakfast, one is 8 and the other is 4. They are my least active dogs, but are in good weight. I think they know they don't need it.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo was never interested in breakfast, but I packed a lunch for her to eat at daycare. Since I wanted to feed some raw, I decided to skip lunch and give her raw in the morning. Oh my goodness, you would think that that she couldn't get any more excited. When she sees me lay down the towel with the paper plate in the living room (wooden floor), she starts jumping and spinning. She follows me out to the garage refrigerator, still doing the jumping and spinning. Before I give her the food, she'll go through all the tricks she knows. I cannot give her commands, however, because she is too excited to even think.

Anyway, with all that being said, that may be one solution, if you wish to go in that direction.


----------

